
Grumpy Gamer – Puzzle Dependency Charts - steveridout
http://grumpygamer.com/puzzle_dependency_charts
======
steveridout
This really makes me want to start sketching out an adventure game design!

Looking at those charts/graphs brought back the feeling of playing those
classic Lucasarts adventures. Of discovery as the multiple puzzle threads open
up, followed by satisfying resolution as they converge at the end of each act.

